# Show your SSD life!



## fullinfusion (May 7, 2011)

Dont be shy! Show what ya have left in your SSD!

Grab your free ssd life program on the right side 
Here and post it.


----------



## kenkickr (May 7, 2011)

Here you go:


----------



## fullinfusion (May 7, 2011)

kenkickr said:


> Here you go:
> http://i300.photobucket.com/albums/nn22/kenkickr/SSDRealLife.png


lol, Kenkicker... glad you finally have interweb lol

Here we lost internet for 3 days.... the floods ripped the Fiber optics cable to shreds but it's fixed now. 

powered on 16 times? must be new hey?


----------



## stevednmc (May 7, 2011)

heres mine!






[/IMG]


----------



## fullinfusion (May 7, 2011)

stevednmc said:


> heres mine!


Ahh let it run for an hour in the back ground and check again lol...

Ocz, crucial and Intel, that all we got tonight?


----------



## stevednmc (May 7, 2011)

I have OCZ Vertex 3 Max iops but it hasnt been installed in anything yet....just got it this week, does that count? Guaranteed to have excellent life left!


----------



## cadaveca (May 7, 2011)

Well, I use my SSD ALOT. I also reboot many many times each day, with benchmarking, review testing, etc.


----------



## kenkickr (May 7, 2011)

fullinfusion said:


> lol, Kenkicker... glad you finally have interweb lol
> 
> Here we lost internet for 3 days.... the floods ripped the Fiber optics cable to shreds but it's fixed now.
> 
> powered on 16 times? must be new hey?



It's beyond awesome to have internet again and yes it is a 1 wk old SSD.  I need to do the firmware update for it and see if anything changes but I'll wait til I get the SATAIII controller card in.


----------



## fullinfusion (May 7, 2011)

stevednmc said:


> I have OCZ Vertex 3 Max iops but it hasnt been installed in anything yet....just got it this week, does that count? Guaranteed to have excellent life left!


Vertex 3! Nice!!!!  What read and write you getting?



cadaveca said:


> Well, I use my SSD ALOT. I also reboot many many times each day, with benchmarking, review testing, etc.
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=42048&stc=1&d=1304743913


your the re-boot whore lol!!!!! Nice... I love the on - off cycles and yet it keeps the life expectancy!


----------



## cadaveca (May 7, 2011)

fullinfusion said:


> your the re-boot whore lol!!!!! Nice... I love the on - off cycles and yet it keeps the life expectancy!



With it being just 60GB, I can back up the entire drive to a USB3 external in short order, no problem, so actual lifespan is not a big deal to me, per se.

This is one product I have purchased extra instant replacement warranty, so if it dies, I merely need to take a trip on the bus to get a new one, so I'm gonna treat it just like any other drive, and use the bejesus out of it.

I don't do any distributed computing projects any more, due to local power costs, and with boot times being as fast as they are on an SSD, I power down whenever I don't need to immediately use this pc.

And no problems to report, as of yet. Still benches like the day I got it, too, unlike some other drives out there I've seen. 

I'm pretty happy with it, but still leary of potential failure. Took me a long time to even start really using it.


----------



## stevednmc (May 7, 2011)

Not yet installed. Hopefully soon though, i have all the pieces to get this damn pc built finally.Its the max IOPS version too, says its75,000 rather than the std 60,000. I fear since i have a first gen marvell sata3 controller i wont get the 500 read/write that it advertises, but id be happy with around 400 or so on both sides..we'll see hopefully next week. Working two jobs atm.


----------



## erocker (May 7, 2011)

Meh, doesn't work in my Raid array.


----------



## AsRock (May 7, 2011)

erocker said:


> Meh, doesn't work in my Raid array.



Just what i was going to post lol.


----------



## Lionheart (May 7, 2011)

My SSD health is at 48%


----------



## pantherx12 (May 7, 2011)

Damn, why is mine at 60?

Posted the smart report as well so people can let me know if it's just due to one factor.


----------



## Fatal (May 7, 2011)

Nice program!


----------



## Black Panther (May 7, 2011)

pantherx12 said:


> Damn, why is mine at 60?
> 
> Posted the smart report as well so people can let me know if it's just due to one factor.
> 
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v311/mopatop/adaamn.jpg?t=1304752477



No idea.
Mine isn't at 100% either. I thought my result was strange till I saw yours...


----------



## KieX (May 7, 2011)

Almost 6TB worth of writes and 11K hours of worktime!


----------



## Gab (May 7, 2011)

Hi all ... here's mine:


----------



## powerspec (May 7, 2011)

Just bought this about a month ago.  Just has Windows and WoW installed on it.

Cheap 64GB SSD from Microcenter that was on sale for 80$.


----------



## francis511 (May 7, 2011)

Neat program !


----------



## Jaiko (May 7, 2011)

Im going to post, im sorry for the Double post, i couldn't delete it...


----------



## Jaiko (May 7, 2011)

Now here comes the doubt, Is my ssd good?


----------



## joshiers8605 (May 7, 2011)




----------



## A Cheese Danish (May 7, 2011)

Having my system run 24/7 hurts the SMART status of any drive...





Will post my 120GB here a little later


----------



## cheesy999 (May 7, 2011)

i'd say you might have an error somewhere danish as you've used 65% of your life in just under 8 months but it thinks you'ls will last another 8 years for some reason


----------



## A Cheese Danish (May 7, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> i'd say you might have an error somewhere danish as you've used 65% of your life in just under 8 months but it thinks you'ls will last another 8 years for some reason



No other errors are reported. Happens with my HDD's as well. The power-on test or whatever is "bad" due to the high amount of hours put on it.


----------



## Gab (May 7, 2011)

I have 9 internal HDD's always 24/7 and is difficult the system needs to reboot ... the health is >95% always ... It must be another reason I think ...


----------



## overclocking101 (May 7, 2011)

A Cheese Danish said:


> Having my system run 24/7 hurts the SMART status of any drive...
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110507/OCZVertex60Life.jpeg
> 
> Will post my 120GB here a little later



mine runs 24/7 has been since the day i got my ssd 6 months ago. the ocz drives seem to have shorter lifespan for some reason


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (May 7, 2011)

dose not work on OCZ  revo x2,s at all ,no drive detected


----------



## Jaffakeik (May 7, 2011)

I think such programs dont work atall ,because it cant detect when your hardrive will break down?Its just a nonsense
But its my personal meaning.


----------



## KieX (May 7, 2011)

Arciks said:


> I think such programs dont work atall ,because it cant detect when your hardrive will break down?Its just a nonsense
> But its my personal meaning.



It doesn't detect, nothing can. It estimates the lifetime left based on the current use to date and the average write lifespan of the flash cells. But it is still an estimate, of course.


----------



## largon (May 7, 2011)




----------



## ShogoXT (May 7, 2011)

The amount of space on the SSD helps determine its life span. I dont really want to buy one til the 500GBs go down.


----------



## Jan Kyster (May 7, 2011)

At which point is your drive health _not_



* EXCELLENT!* anymore?

I mean, 34% health? 

And lifetime needs hours and minutes too!


----------



## DanTheMan (May 8, 2011)

I'm happy with mine


----------



## yogurt_21 (May 8, 2011)

teh meh,. doens't even show a difference in life between SLC and MLC


----------



## KieX (May 8, 2011)

yogurt_21 said:


> teh meh,. doens't even show a difference in life between SLC and MLC



It kinda does. The SSD in my post is an SLC. Life expectancy and SMART status is similar to all the MLC even though it has a lot more wear and hours use that the majority of other SSD posted. Also shows SLC doesn't support TRIM due to the fact it's not needed.

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2278356&postcount=18


----------



## micropage7 (May 8, 2011)

shouldnt it put in storage subforum?


----------



## Jaiko (May 11, 2011)

What happened? My SSD life went down 1% and 8 years of the SSD life are now gone...
I can't believe it, My ssd lost 8 years of its life =(


----------



## A Cheese Danish (May 12, 2011)

Jaiko said:


> What happened? My SSD life went down 1% and 8 years of the SSD life are now gone...
> I can't believe it, My ssd lost 8 years of its life =(
> http://s3.postimage.org/hiv74pnt/SSDLife.png



Same. I think it's a load a crap


----------



## v12dock (Jun 3, 2011)

Does not support mine


----------



## fullinfusion (Jun 3, 2011)

v12dock said:


> Does not support mine


What ssd you use?


----------



## v12dock (Jun 3, 2011)

fullinfusion said:


> What ssd you use?



Dumb me... I was using my wrong laptop :shadedshu


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 3, 2011)

Booyah


----------



## 20mmrain (Jun 3, 2011)

been using this one for awhile...


----------



## Chewers (Sep 13, 2011)




----------

